# HOT (!) Female USAF C17 pilot "shot down" at American Idol



## CougarKing (24 Jan 2008)

Oh well, I guess even people like her can't get past Simon.  :  A "good cabaret singer"? Oh come on, Simon! She was still pretty good!  :crybaby:

http://peoplefalltv.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/idol-surprise-the-pilot-didnt-make-it/



> American Idol
> 
> Idol Surprise: The Pilot Didn’t Make It!
> January 24, 2008
> ...


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2008)

Excellent  voice


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

I thought she was pretty good, compared to everyone else they showed. they didnt really show many of the ones that got through this episode. I will agree however that she was hot.


----------



## Pikache (24 Jan 2008)

pic of said girl?


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2008)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> pic of said girl?



click on the link, watch video


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> pic of said girl?


----------



## Pikache (24 Jan 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> click on the link, watch video


ah. i missed that. 

running a no script program for my browsers...


----------



## Haletown (24 Jan 2008)

so if/when we have a USAF ->CAF pilot exchange program for our 17's, the Trenton crews will be hoping she is sent  :


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

Haletown said:
			
		

> so if/when we have a USAF ->CAF pilot exchange program for our 17's, the Trenton crews will be hoping she is sent  :



apparently, according to her there are some pilots in Charleston that would "put pagent queens to shame"


----------



## Haletown (24 Jan 2008)

well all the pageant queen capable pilots in Charleston can apply for the first USAF -> CAF C17 exchange program   

The Trenton karioki bar scene would be improved if they can all warble like this one.  She's got a good set of pipes.


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

In the spirit of cute pilots.  I think powered-parachutes count?  >


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

smcleod said:
			
		

> In the spirit of cute pilots.  I think powered-parachutes count?  >



Links are broken


----------



## smcleod (24 Jan 2008)

They probably have hotlinking of images disabled. I'll edit the post and fix. Give it a minute or two. Sorry guys.


----------



## Pikache (24 Jan 2008)

is it me, or is that idol pilot chick only merits a 'meh'


----------



## GAP (24 Jan 2008)

HighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> is it me, or is that idol pilot chick only merits a 'meh'



It's only you


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2008)

JBoyd said:
			
		

>






> is it me, or is that idol pilot chick only merits a 'meh'



Would beat looking at Globemasher all day


----------



## Haletown (24 Jan 2008)

you have to image her in a flight suit  :


----------



## dimsum (24 Jan 2008)

Imagine she *did* make it to Hollywood...I think her reason for the annual leave would be pretty interesting  ;D

Or, imagine what she'd have to say to convince her boss to pull her out of a deployment  ???


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

Haletown said:
			
		

> you have to image her in a flight suit  :



Not the best image but..


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2008)

Hey! I was going to start this thread... oh well...

I LOVE REDHEADS!!! 

She was one cutie pie...

Now I definitely know what I'll be doing soon... Charleston AFB here I come!


----------



## CougarKing (24 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I LOVE REDHEADS!!!
> 
> Now I definitely know what I'll be doing soon... Charleston AFB here I come!



Ditto on the redheads! However, isn't she more brunette?  ;D

Anyways- how are you gonna get to Charleston AFB? By Globemaster or by Puddle Jumper??? Hehehe.  :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Ditto on the redheads! However, isn't she more brunette?  ;D
> 
> Anyways- how are you gonna get to Charleston AFB? By Globemaster or by Puddle Jumper??? Hehehe.  :rofl:



She's a brunette. For sure.


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2008)

Redheads, brunettes, blondes, tall, short, thin, voluptous, who caes? I embrace all women


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Redheads, brunettes, blondes, tall, short, thin, voluptous, who caes? I embrace all women



Trollop!!  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> She's a brunette. For sure.


So sayeth The RedHead, so sayeth the choir!


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> So sayeth The RedHead, so sayeth the choir!



It's a good thing the Choir can sing ... because this red head darn well can NOT!!

(Ohhhh, but I can sooooo dance.)


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (24 Jan 2008)

Very nice looking young lady, great voice to. At least she had the courage to try, to bad the judges dismissed her so quickly.


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Trollop!!  ;D



Vern, you know you're included in that list right? ;D


----------



## emmiee (24 Jan 2008)

I thought she was good enough to move on to the next round (Hollywood).  I saw much worse on ahead of her.

Emmiee


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2008)

And I've seen much better get turned down too.  I thought she had a good voice but she seemed to be projecting a bit on a song that should be sung low and sultry.  Maybe that's why Simon called her a "cabaret" singer.
Don't feel too badly for her, at least she has a real job!!
She's had having her 15 minutes of fame....


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> She's had having her 15 minutes of fame....



Want to place a side bet?

I'm wagering that Playboy has already made contact ...


----------



## JBoyd (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Want to place a side bet?
> 
> I'm wagering that Playboy has already made contact ...



Id say Maxim as well


----------



## medaid (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Want to place a side bet?
> 
> I'm wagering that Playboy has already made contact ...




That's an issue that I would PAY money to buy and see... then have her sign it, and frame it... then eBay it


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> She's a brunette. For sure.



Sarah Silverman on Pamela Anderson:

"I saw her in the bathroom backstage.  Now I know her real hair colour.  Pamela Anderson's real hair colour is bald."


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm wagering that Playboy has already made contact ...


If a certain "Mortarman" had her number, he would have already tried, but, alas.....

;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> If a certain "Mortarman" had her number, he would have already tried, but, alas.....
> 
> ;D



Trollop!!  ;D


On a side note -- Mr Bobbitt, I think we need a poll made to see which lovely Army.ca men would be willing to saunter on up and pose (ability to hold a tune -- NOT required) for a "Guys of Dot Cee Eh" site fundraising calendar. I'd be willing to fork out some Sheckels ...


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Trollop!!  ;D


You make is sound like a bad thing!




			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> On a side note -- Mr Bobbitt, I think we need a poll made to see which lovely Army.ca men would be willing to saunter on up and pose (ability to hold a tune -- NOT required) for a "Guys of Dot Cee Eh" site fundraising calendar. I'd be willing to fork out some Sheckels ...



I'm in!  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm wagering that Playboy has already made contact ...



But wouldn't she risk losing her job if she did that?  Remember this?


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> You make is sound like a bad thing!
> 
> 
> I'm in!  ;D



VETO!!!!  >



... just kidding. Perhaps.  :-*


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> But wouldn't she risk losing her job if she did that?  Remember this?



Only if she, too, were stupid enough to contravene regulations and incorporate her uniform into any of the pics.  

Whole 'nother thread that ...


----------



## TCBF (24 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> .
> ... Don't feel too badly for her, at least she has a real job!! ...



- Boy, does she ever, and Hollywood positively HATES that, because she does more for the planet in one day than most entertainment industry goons do in a lifetime. So they will take it out on her every chance they get.

- Hollywood for you: Jimmy Stewart tried to get out of his contract with MGM to go to war. When he eventually did end up in the USAAF, he rose from Private to Colonel (finally to BGen before he retired from the USAF Reserves in 1968).  Hollywood cares nothing about that.  He minimized publicity when he 'tagged along' in a B-52 during a bombing mission in 1966.  Wonder why?


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2008)

_*TCBF* avoids the issue_

You volunteering for the calendar or not ??

 ;D


----------

